# what Andalusia like?



## collettebeckett (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Though I'm not sure weather to take the risk of moving to Spain just yet, but possibly will in the next few years!

Can anyone tell me what Andalusia area is like? Are there many expats there? 

Thankyou xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

collettebeckett said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Though I'm not sure weather to take the risk of moving to Spain just yet, but possibly will in the next few years!
> 
> ...


it's HUGE!! 










and becuase it's huge it has many many different kinds of weather, geography, expat populations etc. etc..................so you need to narrow it down a bit


----------



## collettebeckett (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh dear, bit naive I think!!

Could you name some locations which are, warm, not to far from shops, restaurants, expat community, just abit of a drive from city or beach!!
Is this all possibly? Lol

Thanks cx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

collettebeckett said:


> Oh dear, bit naive I think!!
> 
> Could you name some locations which are, warm, not to far from shops, restaurants, expat community, just abit of a drive from city or beach!!
> Is this all possibly? Lol
> ...


I'm not in that area, but we do have quite a few members who are - over to them


----------



## collettebeckett (Aug 2, 2012)

Thankyou anyway xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live in Andalucia and as Xavia said, it's huge.

There are many different 'faces' to Andalucia. There is the CdS, often derided as trashy and full of Brits/Germans or even 'not the real Spain' by those who don't know it.

Yes, there are towns like Mijas, Fuengirola and Torremolinos which are very touristy and there are concentrations of British immigrants both on the coast in towns like Benalmadena and also inland in towns such as Coin and the Alhaurins.

Then there's Marbella and Puerto Banus which seems to be in danger of becoming 'chav central' since it's become popular with the cast of TOWIE and assorted Z list celebrities. Further along the coast is Estepona, totally different, popular with Spanish holiday-makers and families and very quiet.

And then you have the pueblos blancos, towns of traditional white-walled houses...

If you want to move to Spain to live amongst British immigrants there are plenty of places to choose from. But there are also very many places such as our little seaside village where you rarely hear English spoken...

Andalucia has something for every taste...and I mustn't forget Granada and Sevilla...


----------



## collettebeckett (Aug 2, 2012)

If you go more inland, does it take long to get to the coast? 
I'd like to find a happy medium location, I don't want quiet and secluded but I don't fancy a party central either!!?
X


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

collettebeckett said:


> If you go more inland, does it take long to get to the coast?
> I'd like to find a happy medium location, I don't want quiet and secluded but I don't fancy a party central either!!?
> X


you need to visit - lots!!

hire a car, travel around, see different areas 

somewhere which looks close to the coast on a map might be over an hour away because there's a mountain with nothing but a track going around/over it


----------



## collettebeckett (Aug 2, 2012)

That is my plan, just looking for some heads up on where to begin/recommend 

Thank you for your help xx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

collettebeckett said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Though I'm not sure weather to take the risk of moving to Spain just yet, but possibly will in the next few years!
> 
> ...


Andalucia has 500 miles of coastline, most of which is developed to cater for tourism. There is something to suit all tastes.

There are expats from all over the world living on the coast, and there are some communities where English is spoken pretty well everywhere. The expats who live inland (i.e.more than 30 miles from the coastal strip) tend to be more independent and self-sufficient, and fluent Spanish is pretty well essential. There are exceptions of course!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You can get to the coast within an hour if you live in somewhere like Coin or the Alhaurins.

But that part of the CdS has the higherst unemployment rate.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Andalucia has 500 miles of coastline, most of which is developed to cater for tourism. There is something to suit all tastes.
> 
> There are expats from all over the world living on the coast, and there are some communities where English is spoken pretty well everywhere. The expats who live inland (i.e.more than 30 miles from the coastal strip) tend to be more independent and self-sufficient, and fluent Spanish is pretty well essential. There are exceptions of course!


English is spoken to varying degrees, but its not the universal language by any means.

as for andalucia, its just a huge region. The OP needs to narrow it down by writing a "wish and need list" and then going on google maps and ticking the possiblities. then visit them!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

collettebeckett said:


> If you go more inland, does it take long to get to the coast?
> I'd like to find a happy medium location, I don't want quiet and secluded but I don't fancy a party central either!!?
> X



If you go more inland it takes the same time to get back to the coast.

I enjoy living here because Andalusia is probably the most varied Provence you will find anywhere in the world. I live in Marbella, but I don't particularly find it the most appealing place however within 2 hours I can be in:

Sierra Nevada - Skiing
The Tabernas Desert - Europe's only desert.
Parque Natural Los Alcornocales - Europe's only Rainforest
Tarifa - European Wind/kite-surfing capital
Seville - Home of Spanish era of exploration
Granda - home of the Alhambra
Cordoba - Arab Capital
Pueblos blancas - beautiful villages throughout the region
Hiking/cycling trails, Thousands of KM's of them
8.2 million people, that's a lot of people to meet
Africa, 35 minute boat ride to another continent

Basically the region is more varied than most countries, therefore it offers something for everybody, you just need to work out what you want from it


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Try Google Maps (maps.google.com) with satellite view (choose earth and not map) and zoom in to get a view of the area, then use the streetview function to take a closer look at the streets and if you choose a street in the mountain you can get a view overlooking the place and get a feeling of how it is.

Use Google Earth (windows program) and you can "tilt" the earth to get a view of how the mountains are.

Not the same as driving yourself but cheaper and a good start to plan where you'll visit.

You'll see that the costal strip is narrow with mountains behind it that you'll need to cross to get to the inland.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Twain said:


> Try Google Maps (maps.google.com) with satellite view (choose earth and not map) and zoom in to get a view of the area, then use the streetview function to take a closer look at the streets and if you choose a street in the mountain you can get a view overlooking the place and get a feeling of how it is.
> 
> Use Google Earth (windows program) and you can "tilt" the earth to get a view of how the mountains are.
> 
> ...


Streetview using google maps works for me.. It also has a 3d option (not very good) but just gives you that bit more of a feel for a place and area.
Google maps has saved me visiting a couple of places so far because the area around a couple of properties just didn't look nice at all.
I also check out what the roads are like to get to various places like banks, shops etc. And if there are any toll roads to and from airports!
I then save the locations in google Earth and plot all the various things of interest to me so I can see all the properties of interest to me in relation to everything else in that area!
I then add notes for each property and score it against my wish list.
Google Earth I find useful also with getting a feel for the view if I know the exact location of the property.
Finally I overlay anything and everything that I like or that bothers me in red etc!
Also helps when you return home so you can see exactly where you've been so you can add notes and get the best feel for the place as possible as remembering the details of a lots of places can be hard work!


----------



## collettebeckett (Aug 2, 2012)

Very good idea, didn't think of that! I shall have ago and research abit more!

Thankyou x


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

collettebeckett said:


> If you go more inland, does it take long to get to the coast?
> I'd like to find a happy medium location, I don't want quiet and secluded but I don't fancy a party central either!!?
> X


Hi - I live in Andalucia, too - in the far SW part, on the Costa de la Luz. As you're realising, the region of Andalucia is the largest in Spain, with several provinces each having its own capital city!

I chose my location after spending two months exploring the Malaga coast, but finding it far too built up and 'expatriate' for my personal taste. (Many expats love it, including several here!). So, I did more online research, discovered Cadiz province, hopped on a long distance bus - passed into a wonderful green, mountainous landscape (it was March, lol.), free of speculative building projects - and fell in love with the incredible Sierras, the natural parks, the unspoilt and wildly beautiful coastline, the many 'pueblos blancos' (white towns) and even the capital city!

So, I gave myself a month's stay in temporary accommodation to decide if I'd want to live in this part of the province - heard some great music in many small bars and started to meet some lovely Spanish people - warm, open and very welcoming! I also found I could walk everywhere, without a car, and it's very safe! 

BTW, I did have some Spanish, before I moved here - but the language locals speak is absolutely NOT standard (the type we learn on courses in the UK!), so I've had to work hard to pick up the local variety - you will need to speak some, if you come to this province, but everyone will help you to practise. Transport links are excellent!

My particular Spanish spot is very lively, madly musical - and so noisy! Luckily I'm virtually nocturnal, lol. Life here can be so frustrating, when you need to get serious things done - but the people are incredibly friendly, full of fun and endlessly patient with foreigners - oh, and there's a fiesta almost every day (or so it seems...!). 

The sea is ever present, breathtakingly blue - matching the sky in Summer, when there's hot sunshine, day after day. The famous beaches are stunning, with clean golden sands - and in the hottest temps. there's usually a refreshing breeze . At times, this becomes one of two famous (infamous) winds - the Levante and the Poniente, so be warned, lol! 

Winters are, fortunately very short - but unbelievably damp, so much, much chillier than you might expect, and it rains a lot - in 'normal' years! Heating's very expensive!

In the capital, Cadiz, most tourists are Spanish, largely from Sevilla or Madrid. One or two cruise ships pop each day, with their passengers from other countries - but they're gone by 5.30p.m, much to the chagrin of local bar and restaurant owners..!
Young people of all nationalities are resident for up to a year, as EU Erasmus' students, studying at the local Uni. Or they're around for a few weeks, learning Spanish at a private academy - this adds to the city's well -deserved lively reputation!

Very sadly, however, unemployment levels are now sky high - the poorest province in the poorest Spanish region. Thank goodness you are at the _planning _stage - not the '_arriving to stay_' stage - please do read earlier threads on the dire state of the Spanish economy and lack of available jobs here- no-one knows when this might change! 

So, maybe you'd like to describe your own interests and lifestyle a bit - then we could help you decide where to start when you come over to our region for a look around? Good luck!

GCxx


----------



## lagoona (Jul 5, 2012)

Andalucía is a great place to live in, full of life, beaches, great food and heritage. I think it's a good option!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lagoona said:


> Andalucía is a great place to live in, full of life, beaches, great food and heritage. I think it's a good option!


Yes indeed...if you already have work or don't need to work.


----------

